# PLEASE like Fancy for me



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I posted this in the breeding section, but maybe this would be a better place for it.

Ever since I first saw Nando I thought he was an awesome stallion, and wanted to be able to breed my mare Fancy to him. I thought it was an impossible dream until I saw him on the Horse Coupons Win A free breeding contest, so now I have a chance to make the dream come true, the first step is getting enough votes for my essay of why I should win that breeding, so if you could possibly visit the link and like my effort I would be very very happy.

Horse Coupon Book's Photos - Win a Breeding to Nando! | Facebook


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

u will win she is amazing


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww thank you, she is very special to me


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

liked


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

just a bumpity bump for Fancy


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Doneee  
She actually reminds me of a horse which used to be at my riding stables but then she got sold... Very cute tho!


----------

